

MobiCart - FREE m-commerce app builder for IOS & Android - wladimir2

First Demonstrated at DEMO Fall 2010, MobiCart Powers the Next Generation of Custom Mobile Storefronts as Seamlessly-Updated Consumer Applications; Saves Tens of Thousands of Dollars in Application Development Costs + Incorporates a Complete Add-on Ecosystem.<p>November 15, 2010 – Newcastle upon Tyne, UK &#38; San Francisco, US – MobiCart today announced that its free, mobile-optimized e-commerce storefront development solution for Apple® iOS® and Google® Android® devices is now immediately available for download and deployment from www.mobi-cart.com. First shown at the renowned DEMO Fall 2010 show in September as a public Beta, MobiCart has now been released for general use by anyone seeking to develop a native m-commerce storefront solution for their customers.<p>MobiCart enables retailers to easily develop customized applications for end-user download onto their mobile devices while also providing a comprehensive back-end management platform for inventory control. These work in tandem to allow users to engage in a totally customized, native mobile commerce experience that is optimized for them and their specific shopping needs via their own supported mobile device.<p>MobiCart works as a standalone storefront, so businesses can develop their own mobile e-commerce site without even having a website. MobiCart can of course also be fully-customized to match the look and feel of an existing website, while easily allowing for the inclusion of inventory data and new pages to the app – it’s your own shop with your own brand. MobiCart simply makes it simple and free to implement.<p>MobiCart enables businesses to save tens of thousands of dollars that would normally be required to develop their own application and mobile storefront while also enhancing brand and customer loyalty through an app that is unique to each user. All this is accomplished without CSS or developing an encapsulated website on the mobile device – MobiCart is a native app on its supported operating systems.<p>With an open API, MobiCart is easily and quickly integrated into existing shopping cart solutions, while also allowing developers to build and distribute extensions to MobiCart and take part in a growing community via its online marketplace. The MobiCart marketplace is a core aspect of the solution. Developers can easily extend the storefront and develop a any manner and number of add-ons, which they will then be able to give away or sell.<p>Raymond Kiersey, General Manager of Retail Sales at Flybe® – Europe’s largest regional airline and MobiCart’s first customer – noted during the company’s Beta evaluation that: “We are very excited about this revolutionary new product. Our customers are busy people and MobiCart’s technology will allow them to make duty-free purchases on the go. We believe providing an easy mobile purchasing option will greatly increase sales by aiding potential customers who otherwise haven’t the time.”<p>About MobiCart:<p>MobiCart www.mobi-cart.com is a startup that is taking m-commerce to a new level of personalization by enabling anyone to quickly deploy a native storefront application on iOS and Android devices. MobiCart is a completely free solution that combines a customized application development platform with an online ecosystem for sharing extensions (both free and paid).<p>Editors’ Note: MobiCart logos, screenshots and other images are available from the company press contact or at www.mobi-cart.com/press
======
contagionhealth
Press releases? On HN?

